# *Best* way to wrap cables... EMI



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello, I have been looking around and have found little discussion reguarding the best practice to wrap cables, interconnects, etc. I was wondering what the best way to wrap and organize things is, I usually wrap my xlr (mainline from eq/xover to amps) in coils approx 10" diameter. Any suggestions, ideas or w/e are more than welcome  I have tried Googling and haven't seen much info on the topic.

EDIT: To be clear, I am wondering the best way to wrap things that are *in use or plugged in* to improve signal flow or reduce EMI, ex. for a balanced xlr cable, should I use a 'larger diameter' coil, smaller, or even a coil at all for extra cable? should I 'shield' it by wrapping it in tinfoil or some sort or wire mesh? I know one thing that helps to make power and signal cables cross at right angles, to reduce inductance of the power cable, should I 'twist' my signal cables into a figure 8 rather than make a circle?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The short answer is dont worry about it. Unless your running very long lengths of cables (over 100') EMI is not an issue if your using decent quality interconnects and I'm not talking about Monster cable or any of the other over priced junk.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Not that I am worried about it, thought it may improve the noise floor slightly


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your likely to notice more issues with your analog video connections if you use any than with your audio. Just ignore the audio side and focus on how your analog video cables come in contact with power cables, its better to cross them than to run along side them.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Chester said:


> for a balanced xlr cable,... should I 'shield' it by wrapping it in tinfoil or some sort or wire mesh?


What for? The cable is already shielded.



Chester said:


> Not that I am worried about it, thought it may improve the noise floor slightly


That's one of the benefits of using balanced connections to begin with: The best possible noise rejection. None of the stuff you're talking about is going to improve on it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

